# MEO Fibre



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

We've had the MEO TV, phone & broadband package for about a year and I recently found out fibre optic was available in the village so I gave MEO a call and asked if we could have it despite being right on the edge of the village. 

The engineers came when they promised, put in 650 metres of F/O cable and we were up and running.

They guarantee a download speed of at least 12 mbps with the basic package and we're currently getting 19.51 mbps. 

Package costs about €50 per month for unlimited internet at the aforementioned minimum speed, about 100 TV channels and phone that gives us free calls to landlines both in PT and many overseas countries within certain hours. 

Oh and it's a 24 month contract. 

Personally, I reckon that's a pretty good deal.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

That is fantastic news. Meo for us was useless we pay 49.99 for twoway satellite with 30mbps download


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

They offer packages up to 100 mbps but obviously the faster you go, the more expensive it is. 

Our previous connection was supposed to be up to 12 mbps (IIRC) but was only ever an absolute max of 8 mbps and more often than not, it was about 6 and it was only when I threatened to cancel that contract because they were not giving me the promised speed that they agreed to put in the fibre optic.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

My trust of PT, Meo is slight, I'd check that the 50€ pm your paying isn't a limited time offer


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

C/M

IIRC, it goes up very slightly after 6 months or so but certainly not a significant amount...... but to be quite honest, we'd have been quite happy to pay considerably more for the faster connection anyway.


----------



## afrique (Feb 4, 2009)

travelling-man said:


> C/M
> 
> IIRC, it goes up very slightly after 6 months or so but certainly not a significant amount...... but to be quite honest, we'd have been quite happy to pay considerably more for the faster connection anyway.


You know what you do, you go into the PT, MEO shop after 6 months and tell them you want to cancel it as it's too expensive. The guy/lady at the desk then has to call through to get someone to chat to you about why you want to cancel. You hold steady and say 'it's too expensive', and they will then try to lure you back with a cheaper price. I held on and kept saying ' no too expensive', and eventually got it down to €30.00 per month from €50.00. I have 80 channels and fibre optic at 30 MB. I have done it twice now with a dongle (usb drive) internet and with my fibre optic, MEO package and both times it has been reduced by quite a lot. It does work, just annoys me that it takes having to go through the whole 'acting' routine to get it reduced. I was out of contract by the way by then so maybe that is the thing. I didn't sign up for another contract either so can cancel at any time.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Think you were only successful because you were out of contract, PT and all their various arms although more is now being marketed under the Meo banner are a total nightmare to extract yourself from any signed contract, if TM thinks way back I advised him to record actual speed to promised speed before he transferred to Meo as it's one of the few ways of breaking a PT contract.

When I did get a credible option to PT/Sapo they spent more time and effort trying to retain me as a customer than they ever spent trying to give an acceptable level of service


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I did indeed take C/Ms advice & my last but one conversation with MEO about my previous connection, the rep volunteered the info that my lack of speed was enough grounds to let me cancel if I wanted to.


----------

